
Ask HN: Are there companies out there not doing whiteboard algorithm interviews? - hpguy
This has been talked about a lot on HN. Algorithm interviews don&#x27;t work too well for experienced developers who graduated a long time ago and either can&#x27;t afford or don&#x27;t entertain cramming coding brain teasers for months before the interview. Are there companies out there that have better methods of interviewing and want to introduce themselves? I&#x27;m sure many people, myself included, would be very interested.<p>Note: I wish companies featured in &quot;Who&#x27;s hiring&quot; would also mention how they&#x27;re going to conduct the interview. That will save a lot of time and energy from both sides. So whoever submitting the &quot;Who&#x27;s hiring&quot; posts, if you read this, please please please consider asking companies to include this info if they can.
======
pryelluw
[https://airtable.com/shr3nTO1nkraVRYY4/tbluCbToxQ2knSLhh](https://airtable.com/shr3nTO1nkraVRYY4/tbluCbToxQ2knSLhh)

------
pizza
also [https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards)

------
RikNieu
Companies not in Silicon Valley.

